# Mulch or pine straw



## Talental (Jun 29, 2018)

It's that time of the year to add either mulch or pine straw. We are having a big debate at the house. Wife wants mulch and I like the look of pine straw. 
In my opinion pine straw stays and doesn't get washed away as much. As well as retain its color far longer than mulch. 
Is there any advantage to one or the other? What's y'all's opinion?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

How about pine bark nuggets or chunks? Maintains color forever it seems and lasts longer than standard mulch.


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd (Sep 8, 2018)

@Talental the mulch is gonna be better to build soil structure as it decomposes so that's a thought if you are doing this in flower beds. If you're doing it around trees and just for aesthetics then just go with what is more pleasing to the eye. Maybe consider color and texture and how it ties in your house and other hardscapes....whatever you decide just remember: Happy wife happy life....!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Mulch for me. I love the color pop against dark green grass


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Pine straw if you have pine trees
Undyed pine bark mulch if you don't


----------

